# waybill "destination" not working!



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

There was a way to say passenger destination after you accepted a ride under waybill. but now it only says "as directed".......

Why????


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Probably because they don't want drivers cherry picking pax's.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> There was a way to say passenger destination after you accepted a ride under waybill. but now it only says "as directed".......
> 
> Why????


Because it seems that Uber has reverted to leaving its drivers in the dark and producing fraudulent waybills. It is another example of Uber not caring about its partners. In some cases this could hurt the customer if the driver arrives and it turns out the driver cannot make the trip requested. In that case both the driver and passenger's time have been wasted.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Because it seems that Uber has reverted to leaving its drivers in the dark and producing fraudulent waybills. It is another example of Uber not caring about its partners. In some cases this could hurt the customer if the driver arrives and it turns out the driver cannot make the trip requested. In that case both the driver and passenger's time have been wasted.


What if it's to Disney and you have a trespassing warrant at Disney? hmmm.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

yah im not allow to go to certain neighborhoods my mom said.


----------

